# .htaccess (PW Schutz)



## MajorWindbeutel (17. Mai 2004)

HI nach ner Einstündigen suche geb ichs auf ich möchten in meinem Server (mein PC) einen Ordner per PW schützen nur leider klappen alle Tutorials nicht.

Kann mir da einer helfen ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Mai 2004)

Wenn du das innerhalb einer Stunde nicht gefunden hast, biste 'nen schlechter Sucher 

.htaccess:
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Restricted Directory"
AuthUserFile /home/foo/.htpasswd
Require valid-user

httpd.conf:
<Directory /home>
  AllowOverride AuthConfig
</Directory>


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (17. Mai 2004)

Danke aber es klappt mal wieder nicht er fragt nach dem PW aber lässt mich net rein hier der Code:

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Restricted Directory"
AuthUserFile  "/.htpasswd"
require valid-user

Und in der htpass... halt der User und das Cryp PW.
Ich versuch nochmal die eine datei einzustellen oder muss ich die auch anlegen?


----------



## MajorWindbeutel (17. Mai 2004)

Habs die conf gefunden habs geändert nur er macht immer noch den selben fehler


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Mai 2004)

Mit htpasswd erstellt du die User; eine andere Directory-Direktive, die AuthConfig verbietet, solltest du natürlich nicht drin haben.


----------

